# exterior putty



## Perfect Painter (Sep 24, 2008)

Good morning everyone. I've got a bunch of hardy board soffitts to finish up and paint. I am looking for a good workable/sandable exterior putty to use for these soffitts. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmm, Ready Patch, or maybe some Crawford's


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Never had luck with Ready Patch since the big Z bought MH - interior or exterior. 

Many painters over use Bondo, IMO. Perhaps exterior is the better place for it. 

(never tried crawfords)


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bondo is awesome interior, sucks outside, the flex in the wood makes it crack. Never tried it on HB before, not familiar with how much it moves, or doesent move. It may work well on it.


----------



## tedrin (Oct 22, 2008)

Most paint stores carry a good light weight int/ext spackle....I forget the name of the brand I buy..It comes in a white plastic tub. [like margarine]


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> Bondo is awesome interior, sucks outside, the flex in the wood makes it crack. Never tried it on HB before, not familiar with how much it moves, or doesent move. It may work well on it.


REALY? Never knew that. Wouldn't that also make most any spackle type of products inappropriate? I do not know of any patching compound that has the flex, give, and adhesion to combat that characteristic - well, except for caulk.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

daArch said:


> REALY? Never knew that. Wouldn't that also make most any spackle type of products inappropriate? I do not know of any patching compound that has the flex, give, and adhesion to combat that characteristic - well, except for caulk.



Joints would typically be filled with caulk sure...I wasnt 100% sure what the OP wants to fill. Holes...ready patch or some exterior putty. I think the OP wants to fill joints, I know patching wont work for this on wood, but its composite. Not sure about characteristics of the composite stuff, but in theory the Bondo should work. Im by no means an expert on composite siding.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I am by no means an expert, 
we're even







:thumbup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I really have had little luck with exterior patch, I use a lot of caulk sometimes with a plastic spreader, and wet sponge.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This may help.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

My house is held together with caulk.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

There is a good wood expoxy that is a two part clauk gun grade That was fairly spead able. I used it once to rebuild a window was happy with it. Sorry I don't remember the name of it. but was Demo on This old house MANY years ago.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> My house is held together with caulk.


I think I painted for that GC :whistling2:

I case of caulk (at least) on each exterior - approx 2500 sf


----------



## paintslinger (Jul 29, 2008)

33 glazing


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use crawfords.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so you are going to "spakle" every nail hole? You say soffit.. what do you mean? What are you going to do on/with/to the soffit that is going to need putty? IF you use it on a nail, that nail WILL pull away from what it is nailed into at some point.. that means you are going to have a house with fifteenbajillion popped putty spots.. not good. I say use elastomeric or if you are really feeling froggy.. eurathane and be done with teh fact it ever had nails or the holes they sometimes leave. Remember Hardie is supposed to be driven flush. Not alot of room for any type of filler other than caulk.


----------



## Perfect Painter (Sep 24, 2008)

We screwed the hardy board in with stainless steel exterior screws at 12 inches on center, the screws were slightly counter sunk. I'm caulking the joints but I've gotta fill the screw heads.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I dunno man, still sounds like alot of work. You have a air sander you are going to use? This would grind the excess off quickly enough. Good luck on the project  :thumbsup:


----------



## Perfect Painter (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, thanks for the advice. I've got an air sander...


----------

